# Best Food For Red Belly



## g4life (Oct 28, 2011)

my red belly piranha really like red shrimp and krill,feeder gold fish but feeders are not to good for them so only once in a wile do i feed them feeders cray fish seem ok how well is squid,or muscles and how often can i feed them these?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

the more variety the better, I give my P's crawlers, leeches, crawfish(home bred), platies(home bred), some get pellets(reds/caribes) since they will eat them, silversides, talipia fillets, krill. Rarely are any two feedings the same food for my fish.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

hot dogs and ground beef.

jk dont do that.

x2 nzac


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Like Nzac said, the more varied the diet is, the better it is.
Feeders aren't a real problem either. There is always the warning for introducing parasites into your tank, though I can't recall many stories of that actually happening due to feeders.
Goldfish aren't a good choice though for they contain thiaminase, what can cause growth and development problems if fed often.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

your children


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Catfish fillets 
Tilapia
Shrimp
Worms/ any kind really
I also use to feed the occasional beef heart.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

Whole fish is the best because they are getting organ meat as well as bone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Everyone gave great suggestions


----------

